# Pictures/Biggest Mobile Reptile Show/Part 3



## Lars K (May 21, 2009)

Some adorable and (for this species) pretty active Gaboon Viper (Bitis gabonica rhinoceros) babies:





























































































Red Blood Python (Python (curtus) brongersmai):












Western Hognose Snake (Heterodon nasicus), juvenile:







Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake (Lampropeltis pyromelana knoblochi):







Knight Anole (Anolis equestris):
































Pig-nosed Turtle (Carettochelys insculpta):










































































Burmese Python (Python molurus bivittatus):










































Leucistic Monocled Cobra (Naja kaouthia):































Gila Monster (Heloderma suspectum suspectum):















































Veiled Chameleon (Chamaeleo calyptratus):

































































































A mighty Tropical Rattlesnake (Crotalus durissus):


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 21, 2009)

Awesome pics mate, that must have been one helluva show! If I ever get the chance to see Germany, I should try & coordinate it when this show is on! haha. Great pics again mate, thanks so much for sharnig them.


----------



## Lars K (May 21, 2009)

You're welcome mate, and thanks for your nice comment!


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 21, 2009)

Hey Lars,

I love the pictures any more???? 
The best is the veiled chameleon i wish i could get one of those!!!!!
Keep it up


----------



## arbok (May 21, 2009)

wow that tropical rattle snake is spectacular! same with the gaboon vipers! amazing photography aswell


----------



## GTsteve (May 21, 2009)

arbok said:


> wow that tropical rattle snake is spectacular! same with the gaboon vipers! amazing photography aswell


 
Amen


----------

